# Purpleheart Color Question



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've picked up some purpleheart for making boxes. After letting it set in my shop for a couple of weeks to acclimitize, tonight I cut off a piece and jointed / planed it to better see the grain. As you can see from the pictures (unplaned and planed) the wood, while still purple, has lost much of its coloring. 

What if anything can I do to encourage the purple to come back out? Will exposure to air or light affect it or did that need to happen before it was dried? 

I picked it up because I thought it would make a nice contrast with maple, padauk or lacewood.

Jim


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Jim,
I've never worked it but I'm told that a few days after milling the purple color will come back. Then after some time (6 months to a year) the surface will oxidize to a brown color again with purple highlights. I remember reading on a finishing site that water-based finishes tend to inhibit the oxidation process, allowing the wood to retain more of the purple color. Some experiment with baking it!

Joe


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's great info, Joe, thanks!!

Jim


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

There is no commonly available finish that will stop this wood from doing what is normal for it to do -turn brown.

Jerry


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Purpleheart, sounds a great timber. I made a bowl on the lathe and even though it was well polished, it turned brown after about 6 months. I use it for guitar construction, with the warning that it will oxidise and turn brown at a later date.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Take it out in the sun for about 1/2 hr. The color returns. Do not leave it there or it will turn brown.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Have never worked with it, but have thought to use it in trivets but maybe not now, would like something that will hold it's color better.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Jim,

I've never seen a piece of purpleheart wood in person in my whole entire life...  but.... have you watched the podcast of the woodwhipserer where he makes the end grain cutting board: Make Your Own End-Grain Butcher Block Cutting Board | The Wood Whisperer Woodworking Video Podcast and Blog with purpleheart and hard maple?

He uses a salad bowl finish for the board which shows the beautiful colors as the end result. (If the color hasn't been messed with for the podcast. [Yes, I have a trust issue.... big time! I've done too much video editing!])

It seems that salad bowl finish is nothing more than a wiping varnish.

Those are my words but definitely not from personal experience..... I hope they help... even a teensy bit.


Barb, who will someday work with purpleheart and be in hog heaven :yes4:




BigJimAK said:


> I've picked up some purpleheart for making boxes. After letting it set in my shop for a couple of weeks to acclimitize, tonight I cut off a piece and jointed / planed it to better see the grain. As you can see from the pictures (unplaned and planed) the wood, while still purple, has lost much of its coloring.
> 
> What if anything can I do to encourage the purple to come back out? Will exposure to air or light affect it or did that need to happen before it was dried?
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

nikki1492 said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I've never seen a piece of purpleheart wood in person in my whole entire life...  but.... have you watched the podcast of the woodwhipserer where he makes the end grain cutting board: Make Your Own End-Grain Butcher Block Cutting Board | The Wood Whisperer Woodworking Video Podcast and Blog with purpleheart and hard maple?
> 
> ...


Barb,

Funny you should mention that video.. My 18yo son and I did the prep work and did the first glue-up for a smaller version of that very board... except we are making it out of 8/4 Padauk and Tigerwood. I'll post some pictures when it's complete. 

Purpleheart can be *really* purple. I was in my wood supplier's on Friday and they had some very intense stock. I was tempted to get it but figured I'll use what I have first and see how it fades. 

I've downloaded most of Mark's videos. They're really helpfull. Have you downloaded his "Gadget Station" build series? It's 12 parts but is really good for a concept-to-finished-project example of using mixed hardwoods, incorporating curved pieces in your design and joinery techniques.

With each part around 250MB (in high res) it takes a while but its a good thing for the computer to do while you sleep. In all I've downloaded about 12GB of his videos.

Jim


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

He's good.... he makes everything look so easy... 

I haven't watched the gadget station but will make a point of it now. There is just so much information out there. I'll have to download some of his podcasts to watch at will.... and from the recliner. Burn them to a dvd and watch in hi def on the large screen..... where's the popcorn? <grin>

Did you get any info from his forum? I've not had time but will get there eventually. 

There's got to be a way to keep the color there... or get it back! With the information overload there is on the web there has got to be info out there. 

Yes, please post photos.... they are so good for learning. Beside that you'll have something to be proud of, I'm sure. Maybe some 'in progress' pics as well..... <very big grin>



BigJimAK said:


> Barb,
> 
> Funny you should mention that video.. My 18yo son and I did the prep work and did the first glue-up for a smaller version of that very board... except we are making it out of 8/4 Padauk and Tigerwood. I'll post some pictures when it's complete.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! It is great to see all of these reponses. Thanks for the comments.

Here is the link to our *Purple Heart* page. Actually there are several species included in Purple Heart. The wood is essentially the same and all are mixed together. When fresh cut the wood is a dull grey/brown but the purple color will return in a few days. Putting the wood in direct sunlight will speed up the process and make the color more intense.

All oil finishes will darken the wood and accelerate the change to brown. Lacquer or waterbased finishes will do the best job of retaining the purple color. The attached little bowl is easily 20 years old and has a lacquer finish. The underside is more purple simply because it has received less light over the years.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jim.. I"ve used alot of purpleheart.. Love the stuff. Great color. but it does have a tendancy to shade out towards a purpleish brown color. I've found the sitting it out in the sun is the best thing to bring back the color. Just like with cherry... Once you have an established color that you like, its best to keep it out of direct sunlight..A UV rated coating will help as well.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just made my 1st jewelery box out of this stuff this afternoon actually.
Haven't assembled it yet though as I am unsure of what glue to use on it ? How about gorilla glue ?
I know its oily and dense, and that can be a problem when trying to glue it up. Little worried here LOL!
I had planned on a lacquer finish though.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, Titebond glues will work fine. Purpleheart is not oily. It is very easy to work with, similar to walnut. A finish with a UV inhibitor is important because UV light is the key to the color change. Avoiding direct sunlight after finishing helps prolong the color but since most are now using fluorescent lights in their home it is a losing battle. The nice milk chocolate color after the purple fades still shows off the grain.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks!

Read last night that it was a little oily and caused problems gluing up ?
I didn't notice a lot of oil when I cut but I did notice some. Just not like say ..... Cocobolo.


----------



## CHINOEXE (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Jim
I've had some experence with Purpleheart. It's indigenous to Mexico,Central America and South America. There are several species of it. A lot are purple only on the exterior
and some are dark brown. Some are purple all the way through when cut. If you get a species that is not purple inside here is a way to get it dark.
Make four samples 1"x1" by 4-5" long. Experiment with the following.
Put one of the samples in your pre heated kitchen oven (get an ok from your wife first) at 350deg for 10 minutes. Remove and let cool. It gets hot.
With the other samples do the same at 425deg, 450deg, and 500deg. for 10 min.
Each will have a darker interior purple. Crosscut each sample to see the change. There is a chemical (peltogynol) in the wood that reacts with heat. The higher heat settings will create some smoking so be aware of that.
I hope this helps out. CHINOEXE


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Interesting tip Rick, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

I just bought 6 pieces of 2"x2"x30" purpleheart for $7.00. Now I'm trying to figure out what to make with it. Thanks for the tips on water based finish.


----------



## CharlieCharlie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Purpleheart color*



BigJimAK said:


> I've picked up some purpleheart for making boxes. After letting it set in my shop for a couple of weeks to acclimitize, tonight I cut off a piece and jointed / planed it to better see the grain. As you can see from the pictures (unplaned and planed) the wood, while still purple, has lost much of its coloring.
> 
> What if anything can I do to encourage the purple to come back out? Will exposure to air or light affect it or did that need to happen before it was dried?
> 
> ...


Hi, Jim. I've worked with both purpleheart and padauk. I love them both, they're beautiful but unfortunately, purpleheart will experience color loss and darkening whether it's sealed, UV protected or even finished with a spar varnish. It's said that placing the purpleheart item in direct sunlight will bring the color back. That doesn't seem reasonable but I haven't tried it. The padauk darkens also to a dark brownish red. For that reason I stick with bloodwood for reds and have yet to find a color as appealing as purpleheart. Have you ever worked with yellowheart?

Charlie


----------



## rrwc110 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've worked w/ plenty of purpleheart and yes when you cut it it turns brown. I had clamped a deck together (I make skateboards) with the outer edge purpleheart before glueing and left it for a couple of days. sun had been shining through a window onto the wood during my time away. When I removed the clamps to glue the deck up, everywhere that was covered by clamps still the brown color from cutting everything exposed to sunlight was purple again. I'll post some pics of my skates when I get a chance.


----------

